

Night sky from eye to telescope: Milky Way panaroma at 800 mega-pixel [swf] - yu
http://www.sergebrunier.com/gallerie/pleinciel/360.swf

======
idm
Really cool, but why is the progress indicator right in the middle of the
display!?

------
pleiades
This image of the sky is really a mosaic consisted of about 300 photographed
fields each four times, what represents right by 1200 photos there. All were
taken with a digital case Nikon D3 and its objective of 50 mm of focal
diaphragmé in 5,6.

Every image was exposed for 6 minutes, the visible movement of the sky, due to
the rotation of the Earth, being corrected by a small equatorial frame, the
axis of rotation of which, turning in 24 hours, in the inverse direction of
the movement of the Earth, was strictly aligned on the axis of rotation of our
planet.

<http://sergebrunier.com/gallerie/pleinciel/>

------
zoba
Does any one have any idea why there would be 14 "rays" coming off each of the
bigger stars?

Also, Microsoft's WorldWide Telescope is one of the best "Google Earth for
outer space" things I've seen. <http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/>

~~~
abecedarius
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffraction_spike>

------
keltex
This has taught me that if I want to show 800 million pixels then I need a
CDN.

------
gcheong
I get a permission error when I click the link.

~~~
fname
Me too, but here's the APOD story from that day:
<http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap090926.html>

------
yu
* ESO GigaGalaxy Zoom <http://www.gigagalaxyzoom.org/about.html>

* NASA Astronomy Picture of the day <http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap090926.html>

------
sotzing
i want to see well known constellations highlighted!

maybe I'm just spoiled by Google SkyMap
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/planetarium-in-
your-p...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/planetarium-in-your-
pocket.html)

------
Andi
What about zooming in?

~~~
jurjenh
the + key seems to work for me...

~~~
DougBTX
Scroll wheel works too

